# prawns tesco prawns



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

does anyone know if it is ok to give red bellies cooked and then frozen prawns, please help


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

frozen prawns are absolutely fine for them, defrost them first ofcourse.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya de-frost and toss them in prawns and shrimp are the same thang right


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

jacks said:


> does anyone know if it is ok to give red bellies cooked and then frozen prawns, please help


Both are fine but stick to uncook prawns. When you cook the prawn, you remove some of the nutrition.

Hater


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

i get the uncooked frozen ones from tesco but you have to shell them your self


----------



## the bey (Oct 29, 2008)

are prawn the same as shrimp? as regards to helping the coulor in rbp's?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Feeding cooked foods is not good for the piranhas, stick with raw foods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

the bey said:


> Feeding cooked foods is not good for the piranhas, stick with raw foods.


It's not that it's 'bad' to feed cooked shrimp. Just 'less good' than raw shrimp.


----------

